# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2018

## Muscleboss

Μετά την άκρως επιτυχημένη κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας για το 2017, επαναλαμβάνουμε το γεγονός προσκαλώντας όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ αλλά και γενικότερα τους φίλους του αθλήματός μας να κόψουμε τη βασιλόπιτα και να τα πούμε από κοντά, που αλλού... στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου το Σάββατο 13 Ιανουαρίου στις 6μμ.

Σας περιμένουμε όλους!
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Ωραια πραγματα! Μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## Nive

Τι ωραια φωτο αυτη η περσινη...βλεπω τον Αργουδελη και μαυριζω γαμωτο. 

Καλες γιορτες σε ολους!

----------


## beefmeup

δυναμη :05. Weights: 
θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία πράγματα, παραδοσιακά όπως γίνοταν τις παλαιότερες δεκαετίες στα γυμναστήρια, θα συγκεντρωθούν βετεράνοι , πρωταθλητές και αθλούμενοι για χαλαρή κουβέντα, στο γυμναστήριο-θρύλος του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου.
Περιμένουμε φίλους του φόρουμ. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτα είναι τα ωραία όπως λέει και ο Κώστας παραδοσιακά , ωραίες στιγμές που ερχονται κοντα μια παρέα φίλοι του φόρουμ και του αθλήματος που εκπροσωπούμε , παλιοι και νέοι , στο Ναό του Ελληνικου ΒΒ το ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου που είναι ο τέλειος οικοδεσπότης με την παρέα του και τον ευχαριστούμε για όσα προσφέρει  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Θεωρώ πως είναι μια από τις καλύτερες στιγμές του Ελληνικού bodybuilding, η κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας από το bodybuildinh.gr Χαίρομαι για το γεγονός και λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ φέτος λόγο επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων. 
ΘΑ περιμένω να σας απολαύσω από τον φωτογραφικό φακό του Bodybuilding.gr  :08. Toast:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αντε με το καλό και φέτος να κόψουμε την πιτα μας σε ένα χώρο που είναι σημείο αναφοράς για το ελληνικό bbing.

----------


## psonara

αντε με το καλο και φετος να κοψουμε τη φορουμιτικη πιτα μας σ'εναν υπεροχο χωρο οπως ο ξεχωριστος οικοδεσποτης του και με τους καλοσυνατους συμφορουμιτες.αναμενουμε την συναντηση :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καθώς η κοπή της πίτας πλησιάζει και όσο να ναι έβαλα κάποια κιλά στις γιορτές, πέρασα από τα *X-treme Stores Αγρινίου* και το φίλο *Χρήστο Μπλίτσα* να προμηθευτώ λιποδιαλύτη και πολυβιταμίνες.

Μέχρι το Σάββατο έχω 5 μέρες να γραμμώσω... εύκολα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

καθαρτικο επρεπε να παρεις αρχηγε μου :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kάνε και μια κέτο και θα σαι έτοιμος για το φαγοπότι του Σαββατου :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## AlexakisKon

Καλά να περάσετε! Μακαρι να υπήρχε αντιστοιχη κοινότητα και στην επαρχια για συναντησεις!

----------


## Muscleboss

> καθαρτικο επρεπε να παρεις αρχηγε μου


Πήρα κ από αυτό vaggan  :01. Razz:  

Θα μας τιμήσεις φέτος;

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν έρθει ο βάγγαν, θα το δώσουμε το ένα φλουρί για προπονηση με την Λίλα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 





> Φημες λένε οτι το ένα φλουρί της πίτας , κερδίζει προπόνηση με Λίλα
> 
> 
> υ.γ. Μαζεύω κόσμο για το άλλο Σάββατο





> Θα με κάνεις να φάω μια βασιλόπιτα μόνος μου Κώστα





> αααα εγκρίνω, αλλά να σημαδέψουμε το κομμάτι πριν, μην πάει όπου να ναι

----------


## Levrone

> Καλά να περάσετε! Μακαρι να υπήρχε αντιστοιχη κοινότητα και στην επαρχια για συναντησεις!


Και στο εξωτερικο!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> Αν έρθει ο βάγγαν, θα το δώσουμε το ένα φλουρί για προπονηση με την Λίλα



θέλω κάτι σε καραφλό, 1.85+ και φιτ.
Και να μην ειναι κανας μπούφος.

Αυτά.






 :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Με τα φίλτρα που έβαλες , πετάς το 95% όξω :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

γιαυτο θα μεινει μαγκουφα :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> Με τα φίλτρα που έβαλες , πετάς το 95% όξω



και που να βάλω και το άλλο φίλτρο, το βασικό  :01. Razz: 

αλλά τί, σε  πληβείο θέλετε να με δώσετε ;

----------


## lila_1

> γιαυτο θα μεινει μαγκουφα



εκεί ψηλά στο ράφι, όλα καλά ;
ελπίζω να χει ποτά, θα σου χρειαστούν  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

εχει σκονες πρωτεινης, δεν εχω αναγκη :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> και που να βάλω και το άλλο φίλτρο, το βασικό 
> 
> αλλά τί, σε  πληβείο θέλετε να με δώσετε ;


Ασε, μας έχει σπάσει ήδη το ηθικό με τα υπόλοιπα  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

Ντάξει ρε παιδί μου, δεν είμαι απόλυτη, ας είναι κ 1.80. Αλλά ότι χάνει στη μία διαστάση να το έχει στην άλλη, τουλάχιστον.  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> Πήρα κ από αυτό vaggan  
> 
> Θα μας τιμήσεις φέτος;


εχω ραγισμα στον αστραγαλο δεν μπορω να ερθω  :01. Sad: 




> θέλω κάτι σε καραφλό, 1.85+ και φιτ.
> Και να μην ειναι κανας μπούφος.
> 
> Αυτά.


για το θεο λιλα για να προπονηθουμε  ειπε οχι για να με πιασεις γκομενο :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κοιτάξτε όπως εμείς θέλουμε να έχουμε δίπλα μας για έμπνευση μια όμορφη κοπέλα με προσόντα κατα τα δικά μας γούστα έτσι και μια γυναίκα θέλει να εμπνέετε απο έναν άντρα γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι δυνατός παντού, γιατι το να είναι δυνατός μόνο στα βάρη θα τον προτιμήσει σε καμια μετακόμιση η κανα χαμαλίκι , ενω αν είναι παντού θα φανεί χρήσιμος και σε άλλες δουλειές πιο μαστορικές  :01. Razz:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ξεκίνησα απογλυκογονοση...Θα τα πούμε στην υπογααααααααα

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτούς που θα βρούν τα φλουριά στις πίτες (δεν θα ειναι μονο μια  :01. Razz:  ) θα υπάρχουν δώρα όπως και πέρυσι από τον χορηγό του site, *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.* 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την προσφορά τους! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

Κάνα live report;  κάτι για μας τους μακρινούς;  τιποτις;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κατσε Φαταουλα μου...δεν εφτασε ακομα ο Πολυνεικος σπιτι :01. Smile: 

Οπως παντα τελεια στον φιλοξενο αυτον χωρο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου.
Δεν ξερω αλλα νιωθω οτι μεσα σ αυτο το ιστορικο γυμναστηριο πλεον  ,πλαναται μια αυρα του παρελθοντος που σε κανει να αισθανεσαι καπως περιεργα.     Καποιοι δεν αντεξαν κ εκαναν οπως ηταν ντυμενοι ενα δυο σετακια στα μηχανηματα , το ιδιο κ εγω....σε μια τροχαλια :01. Wink: .     ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ!! :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κάνα live report; κάτι για μας τους μακρινούς; τιποτις;





> Κατσε Φαταουλα μου...δεν εφτασε ακομα ο Πολυνεικος σπιτι
> 
> Οπως παντα τελεια στον φιλοξενο αυτον χωρο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου.
> Δεν ξερω αλλα νιωθω οτι μεσα σ αυτο το ιστορικο γυμναστηριο πλεον ,πλαναται μια αυρα του παρελθοντος που σε κανει να αισθανεσαι καπως περιεργα. Καποιοι δεν αντεξαν κ εκαναν οπως ηταν ντυμενοι ενα δυο σετακια στα μηχανηματα , το ιδιο κ εγω....σε μια τροχαλια. ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ!!


Περάσαμε πολύ ωραία! και  του χρόνου!
Συντομα φωτογραφικό υλικό!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Περασααμε τελεια..χαρηκα που μπλεχτηκα στα πηγαδακια απο δω κ απο κει με παλιους κ νεους φιλους..να περνατε καλα 

Στάλθηκε από το iQ1804_5_M μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2018 Photoreportaz Part I
*
Μια πρώτη γεύση...

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία κατάσταση τα είπαμε,γελάσαμε,ολα καλα να έχουμε μια καλη χρονια με υγεία και του χρόνου να τα ξαναπούμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2018 Photoreportaz Part IΙ

*

----------


## lila_1

> *Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2018 Photoreportaz Part IΙ
> *


μπορούμε να μάθουμε ποιος είναι ο κύριος στα δεξιά ;;  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> 


ωραια φαση, κ κριμα που δεν τα καταφερα, παρολο που ο Κωστας μου ειχε εκμυστηρευτει οτι θα εχει ωραιες παρουσιες :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

Ωραία καταστάσεις! Μπράβο ρεκόρ παιδιά!

Πολύ χαίρομαι! Είναι θεσμός πλέον!

----------


## Muscleboss

Εκ μέρους όλης της ομάδας θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους και φυσικά τον οικοδεσπότη μας Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για τη φιλοξενία.

Για όλους εμάς που έχουμε το bodybuilding στην καρδιά μας είναι μεγάλη χαρά να βρισκόμαστε με παλιούς και νέους αθλητές και φίλους και να ξεκινάμε θετικά τη χρονιά με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

Να είστε όλοι καλά. Και του χρόνου! 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ωραια φαση, κ κριμα που δεν τα καταφερα, παρολο που ο Κωστας μου ειχε εκμυστηρευτει *οτι θα εχει ωραιες παρουσιες*


Eπιβεβαιώνω :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

και καποιες εικονες απο τον δικο μου ταπεινο φωτογραφικο φακο

----------


## psonara

ολα ηταν υπεροχα...απο τον οικοδεσποτη μεχρι και τους καλεσμενους.ειναι πολυ ομορφο και γλυκο να συναντας ανθρωπους που εχουν την ιδια αγαπη με σενα.καλη χρονια με υγεια και περισσοτερες συναντησεις! :03. Clap:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Eπιβεβαιώνω


Δε βλεπω λιλα  :01. Unsure: 


(επισης, δεν ειδα μπιφ στις προηγουμενες φωτο. Δυνατη απουσια)

----------


## vaggan

ποιος βρηκε το φλουρι δεν μας ειπατε :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα φλουριά κέρδισαν η Ζωή Αλουπογιάννη, ο Λάτσο Αντρέϊκο, ο Αργύρης Αβελκίου (γιος του Λάμπη Αβελκίου) και ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου.
Να είστε καλότυχοι παιδιά!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας Bodybuilding.gr 2018 Photoreportaz Part IΙI

*

----------


## Fataoulas

> [SIZE=3]


Γιος του γνωστου Κωστογλακη?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ποιος βρηκε το φλουρι δεν μας ειπατε









> Δε βλεπω λιλα


Polyneikos
Με τα φίλτρα που έβαλες , πετάς το 95% όξω :01. Razz: 

Eιχε θεσει ηψυλα στανταρ ,το ξανασκευτηκε :01. Mr. Green: 



Εκφραση ADM.  :01. Mr. Green:  αναμεσα σε τεσσερις ομορφες γυναικες :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

*Λωριτσα κανενας μας δεν μπορεσε να σε πεισει να φας την βασιλοπιτα σου  :01. Smile:  ,ουτε κ  ο Τριουλιδης ακομα :01. Smile: .
Δεν θα σε αναλαβω για αγωνες :01. Razz:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γιος του γνωστου Κωστογλακη?


Ναι , ο γιός του είναι, έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς φωνή με τον κο Γιάννη, αν και ο Richard είναι γύρω στο 1.95! 
Γυμνάζεται στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου και ειναι παρών σε όλα τα events. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> θέλω κάτι σε καραφλό, 1.85+ και φιτ.
> Και να μην ειναι κανας μπούφος.
> 
> Αυτά.


Πλάκα στην πλάκα (2 πλάκες  :01. Razz: ) μερίμνησα για σενα, αλλά δεν ήρθες :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

όχι ρε γαμώτο.

Καλά στείλε βιογραφικό με φωτογραφία ίνμποξ



 :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

> Polyneikos
> Με τα φίλτρα που έβαλες , πετάς το 95% όξω
> 
> Eιχε θεσει ηψυλα στανταρ ,το ξανασκευτηκε
> 
> 
> 
> Εκφραση ADM.  αναμεσα σε τεσσερις ομορφες γυναικες
> 
> ...


καλε σου ταιριαζουν πολυ οι ομορφες παρουσιες! :08. Turtle: 
σαν μεγαλος ζεν πρεμιε εισαι αναμεσα τους!τελεια φωτο :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
οσο για τη βασιλοπιτα δεν παρεκλινω ποτε των στοχων μου.καποιος με εδωσε αλλα θα τον βρω :08. Turtle: γιατι περυσι ο γκολντενερα με καλυψε :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Κώστας με τον μαγικό του φακό τραβάει τα όμορφα πλάσματα και μετα θα ευλογήσει και τα γένια του πρώτος και είναι λογικό  :01. Razz: , αλλα ότι έλεγε πρίν τη κοπή της πίτας ότι θα υπάρχουν όμορφα πλάσματα επιβεβαιώθηκε και αποτυπώθηκε μάλιστα και στον φακό του :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηλία είμαστε σαν τα μεγαλα club, θέλουμε ισορροπία μεταξύ αντρών και γυναικών σε μια εκδήλωση, ειδάλλως αν ήμασταν μονο άντρες θα κάναμε προπόνηση αντί για κοπή πίτας :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αν είμαστε μόνο άντρες θα ήταν σαν ΚΨΜ  :01. Razz:

----------


## 8avos

Έμεινα μα  :01. Razz:  γεμένος...Μπράβο σας ρε παίδες,πολύ ωραίες παρουσίες απ τις κοπέλες αλλά και οι άνδρες δείχνουν πολύ υγιείς.Αυτά τα καλά έχει η πρωτεύουσα,αν πει θα κάνει κάτι,το κάνει και εμείς οι μακρινοί ζουλεύουμε (με την καλή έννοια).

Να μαστε πάντα γεροί και εσείς να συναντιέστε,με εμάς να ελπίζουμε ότι θα κατέβουμε σε κάποια αντίστοιχη εκδήλωση.  :03. Clap:

----------

